# Apprentice road to take



## Mjames (Aug 3, 2017)

First post here just looking for some guys input that been doing this for awhile. Currently work for a excavation company that works with exelon on the trans/dist lines and substation work. Now I remind u excavation work not electrical. Want to get into the electric field so applied to the local community college and got into apprenticeship well also I work with guys from the local and applied there as well just waiting to test in. Can I still be successful staring the apprenticeship program and waiting to get into ibew. I'm really ok with the lost money since I heard no hours are transferable but how do the 2 course paths differ besides the locals classifications.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @Mjames!

The biggest difference is hourly pay and benefits tend to be higher in a union.

Search Union-non union and you will get plenty of threads about this.


----------

